# Push 3 on approach ?



## Trancer (Mar 13, 2021)

After much thought, I hesitated to take Novation launch pad pro mk3 and Novation control xl and I also thought of the apc mk2 from Akai.

But, the Push 2 really seems like the perfect choice, the perfect pair for Live 11.

Now since the Push 2 is still a few years old, I wonder if I should buy it now.

Because, a Push 3 could perhaps arrive within a few months and buy a Push 2 at 600 euros to be replaced by a Push 3 soon, that will not please me.

What do you think ?

Buying a Push 2 now, a good idea?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi!
It's a good question, but i have not the answer. In fact Ableton always claimed they didn't worked on a push 3... In fact since the release of Maschine +, everybody thought they will release a stand alone push version, but it's not the case.
In regards of the last update, the big up for controllers is the MPE control feature. And Push 2 already allow that.
The changes between push 1 & 2 was the color screens, and i don't think they need to update it for the moment. I think if they want to release an update of push, they would did it with the release of Live 11.

Unfortunately, I have not a crystal ball and i cannot say for sure they don't have a push 3 on the way, and it's true that push 2 has few years old now.
But i think you can purchase a version 2 with trust. It's the perfect choice for controlling live, but it's just my opinion.

If you want to be almost sure, try to wait until the summer NAMM show, perhaps they will announced it during the showcase.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Mar 14, 2021)

Furthermore, if i remember Ableton offered buyback of Push 1 for buying the version 2. Perhaps they will do that again for Push 2 to 3. It's a loss of money but it still a good offer, (when you see NI which make updates of their controllers with no commercial proposal for you if you owned an "old" gen.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 14, 2021)

Wait for summer NAMM and see what’s announced. Also, don’t worry too much about paying for and owning older models of great tech. If you start going down that rabbithole you’ll never be able to buy stuff again. There’s always going to be a new better more shiny mobo, PCIe5, USB4.0, hdmi 2.1 or ZEN4 architecture. Just around the corner. Or Push 3 for that matter.

I have a Push 1. Honestly... it is a very cool piece of kit and I’ll use it until it breaks or when the support stops. Then I’ll get whatever is the current model at that point in time.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Wait for summer NAMM and see what’s announced. Also, don’t worry too much about paying for and owning older models of great tech. If you start going down that rabbithole you’ll never be able to buy stuff again. There’s always going to be a new better more shiny mobo, PCIe5, USB4.0, hdmi 2.1 or ZEN4 architecture. Just around the corner. Or Push 3 for that matter.
> 
> I have a Push 1. Honestly... it is a very cool piece of kit and I’ll use it until it breaks or when the support stops. Then I’ll get whatever is the current model at that point in time.


I agree when it comes to PC gear as often there is zero need to upgrade as it won't give you any or only very minor gains.
But with hardware the gains can be more tangible, although admittedly that can be subjective.
If I was the OP I would consider looking for a good deal on a good condition used one on eBay.


----------



## Trancer (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you for your messages and feedback.

Wait for the namm a bit far away, because if announced at the namm, release expected towards the end of the year most certainly.

Buying to resell too much waste of money, now Ableton could possibly make a better deal if buying Push 2 within six months of push 3 release.

Here not really a question of not buying anything, just that Push 2 is aging and it seems logical and coherent to release a Push 3.

Given the evolution of competition, it should.

Now it could be like with NI, a standalone version and the classic controller.

On the other hand, I am not for the occasion.

A dilemma really.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Mar 14, 2021)

So depends on your needs now! If you really need it, buy it, if you can wait, wait for push 3


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 14, 2021)

Trancer said:


> A dilemma really.


To clarify my earlier post: I totally get your dilemma and I believe most of us have been there. I know I have. So if you can wait, wait. Just do not wait indefinitely


----------



## Trancer (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you for your feedback and responses.

Do not wait six months😊

But it's true, take patience, let's say two months, and if nothing approaches, take the Push 2.

Sounds reasonable.


----------

